# Looking to share a ride



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am looking to share a ride to Mexico and back. I need to get from Phoenix AZ to Puerto Vallarta and back again. So Anywhere in Arizona and anywhere in Julisco would be fine (more than fine)..


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

running from the law? just joking , good luck you might just lucky here


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

It's not very popular down here, but did you put an ad on craigslist under the car sharing page?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

travelinhobo said:


> It's not very popular down here, but did you put an ad on craigslist under the car sharing page?


hay that´s an idea -


----------

